# New Member Frame Blank Giveaway!



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

*Hey SSF!*

*I am a new member and I've already posted a few of my projects. I am a full time independent industrial designer so I tinker and manufacture a lot of random things (mainly www.skinthsolutions.com). I've picked up the SS bug after a long time love affair with compound bows and target shooting, SS's sure are cheaper and more fun to make! *

Anyways, I have recently been playing with my Marmoset design and have had really good success with my Pygmy Marmoset:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/26740-the-pygmy-marmoset-shooter/#entry344655





  








Pygmy Marmoset Shooter




__
Metropolicity


__
Oct 4, 2013


__
1



Some 1/4" steel for scale.






I had originally started with a much larger version, more regular SS size, but this one is JUST a bit big for me and I know that this will fit someone else's hand much better. It's super accurate and works well with bands and tubes (my favourite). It's laminated from 3 sheets of laser cut 1/4" baltic birch and will come unfinished (with routed edges).

The frame is 9.5 cm wide, 13 cm tall, 2 cm thick. Fork width is 5cm and it's designed to shoot sideways. The lanyard hols is .25" perfect for paracord to be slipped through. The grip is 6 cm at the smallest part and the finger grooves are 3 cm wide.

I have been so much fun here sharing projects and builds that I am giving it away, lottery style.

To enter, pick a number between 1-200 with your name first, like so:

Metropolicity - 004

Copy and paste the entire list and I'll use a random number generator to name the winner. We'll make this last a week, so I'll pick a winner on* FRIDAY, OCT 11, 2013. *

If this violates any rules, please let me know, I've done similar style give aways on other forums, and everyone loves contests and free stuff


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks Metro

Generic - 177


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Thank you

Generic - 177
Tube_Shooter-183


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Generic - 177

Tube_Shooter-183

Try and keep it looking like this guys, that way it's easier to keep track of.

COPY AND PASTE THE ENTIRE LIST SO NO ONE IS LEFT OUT.

Thanks!!!


----------



## VillageSniper (Jan 22, 2013)

Nice looking slingshot, thanks.

Generic - 177

Tube_Shooter-183

VillageSniper 93


----------



## wickerman (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks

Generic - 177

Tube_Shooter-183

VillageSniper 93

Wickerman 67


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

neric - 177

Tube_Shooter-183

VillageSniper 93

Wickerman 67

Treefork 123


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

treefork said:


> Treefork 123


VillageSniper 93

Wickerman 67

reefork 123

Generic - 177

Tube_Shooter-183

Please, try and keep the list in order (numerically, and copy paste the whole thing). I know this is tedious but it's also self governing, so I can't sit here and curate the list


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks!!

PorkChopSling-22

VillageSniper 93

Wickerman 67

treefork 123

Generic - 177

Tube_Shooter-183


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

PorkChopSling-22
VillageSniper 93
Wickerman 67
treefork 123
Generic - 177
Tube_Shooter-183
BCluxor5 29


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

PorkChopSling-22
VillageSniper 93
Wickerman 67
treefork 123
Generic - 177
Tube_Shooter-183
BCluxor5 29

Btoon84- 69


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

BCluxor said:


> PorkChopSling-22
> VillageSniper 93
> Wickerman 67
> treefork 123
> ...


Hey BC, where'd that 5 come from in your guess.... ? I'm guessing you want 29?


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

This is looking legit, hope I am not breaking any rules!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Metropolicity....thank you for a very generous give away.

PorkChopSling-22

BCluxor5 29
Wickerman 67

Btoon84- 69

VillageSniper 93

treefork 123

Graywolf 131
Generic - 177
Tube_Shooter-183


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks for your generosity and lettin us have some fun too.

PorkChopSling-22

BCluxor5 29
Wickerman 67

Btoon84- 69

VillageSniper 93

treefork 123

Graywolf 131
Generic - 177
Tube_Shooter-183

Reset 08


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks for the opportunity!

PorkChopSling-22

BCluxor5 29
Wickerman 67

Btoon84- 69

SamuraiSamoht-86

VillageSniper 93

treefork 123

Graywolf 131
Generic - 177
Tube_Shooter-183

Reset 08

*Best of luck to everyone!*


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Just tidying up the list:

Reset 08

PorkChopSling-22

BCluxor5 29
Wickerman 67

Btoon84- 69

SamuraiSamoht-86

VillageSniper 93

treefork 123

Graywolf 131
Generic - 177
Tube_Shooter-183


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Reset 08

PorkChopSling-22

BCluxor5 29
Wickerman 67

Btoon84- 69

SamuraiSamoht-86

VillageSniper 93

treefork 123

Graywolf 131
Generic - 177
Tube_Shooter-183

jazz - 038

good luck everyone; and Mteropolicity, thanks for this opportunity!

jazz


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Reset 08

PorkChopSling-22

BCluxor5 29
Wickerman 67

Btoon84- 69

SamuraiSamoht-86

VillageSniper 93

treefork 123

Graywolf 131
Generic - 177
Tube_Shooter-183

jazz - 038

Quarterinmynose - 147

cool, thanks Metro. Good luck to all.


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

Reset 08
PorkChopSling-22
BCluxor5 29
Wickerman 67
Btoon84- 69
SamuraiSamoht-86
VillageSniper 93
treefork 123
Graywolf 131
Generic - 177
Tube_Shooter-183
jazz - 038
Quarterinmynose - 147
Squirrel squasher - 357

Thanks very much. It looks like a great design.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Reset 08
PorkChopSling-22
BCluxor5 29
Wickerman 67
Btoon84- 69
SamuraiSamoht-86
VillageSniper 93
treefork 123
Graywolf 131
Generic - 177
Tube_Shooter-183
jazz - 038
Quarterinmynose - 147
Squirrel squasher - 357

Mr.Teh - 013

Thank you for this change, i hope....


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Reset 08
PorkChopSling-22
BCluxor5 29
Wickerman 67
Btoon84- 69
SamuraiSamoht-86
VillageSniper 93
treefork 123
Graywolf 131
Generic - 177
Tube_Shooter-183
jazz - 038
Quarterinmynose - 147
Squirrel squasher - 357

Mr.Teh - 013

rockslinger-72


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Dr. J 027

Reset 08
PorkChopSling-22
BCluxor5 29
Wickerman 67
Btoon84- 69
SamuraiSamoht-86
VillageSniper 93
treefork 123
Graywolf 131
Generic - 177
Tube_Shooter-183
jazz - 038
Quarterinmynose - 147
Squirrel squasher - 357

Mr.Teh - 013

rockslinger-72


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Rayshot 76

Dr. J 027

Reset 08
PorkChopSling-22
BCluxor5 29
Wickerman 67
Btoon84- 69
SamuraiSamoht-86
VillageSniper 93
treefork 123
Graywolf 131
Generic - 177
Tube_Shooter-183
jazz - 038
Quarterinmynose - 147
Squirrel squasher - 357

Mr.Teh - 013

rockslinger-72


----------



## projector101 (Aug 19, 2013)

Dr. J 027

Reset 08
PorkChopSling-22
BCluxor5 29
Wickerman 67
Btoon84- 69
SamuraiSamoht-86
VillageSniper 93
treefork 123
Graywolf 131
Generic - 177
Tube_Shooter-183
jazz - 038
Quarterinmynose - 147
Squirrel squasher - 357

Mr.Teh - 013

rockslinger-72

Projector101-35


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Dr. J 027
Reset 08
PorkChopSling-22
BCluxor5 29
Wickerman 67
Btoon84- 69
SamuraiSamoht-86
VillageSniper 93
treefork 123
Graywolf 131
Generic - 177
Tube_Shooter-183
jazz - 038
Quarterinmynose - 147
Squirrel squasher - 357
Mr.Teh - 013
rockslinger-72
Projector101-35

tnflipper52-111


----------



## NaturalACE (Aug 6, 2013)

Dr. J 027
Reset 08
PorkChopSling-22
BCluxor5 29
Wickerman 67
Btoon84- 69
SamuraiSamoht-86
VillageSniper 93
treefork 123
Graywolf 131
Generic - 177
Tube_Shooter-183
jazz - 038
Quarterinmynose - 147
Squirrel squasher - 357
Mr.Teh - 013
rockslinger-72
Projector101-35

tnflipper52-111

NaturalACE- 457


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

007 I like my number shaken not stirred. Thanks for the oppurtunity.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

Dr. J 027
Reset 08
PorkChopSling-22
BCluxor5 29
Wickerman 67
Btoon84- 69
SamuraiSamoht-86
VillageSniper 93
treefork 123
Graywolf 131
Generic - 177
Tube_Shooter-183
jazz - 038
Quarterinmynose - 147
Squirrel squasher - 357
Mr.Teh - 013
rockslinger-72
Projector101-35
tnflipper52-111

NaturalACE- 457
JLS:Survival-198


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

BC-Slinger said:


> 007 I like my number shaken not stirred. Thanks for the oppurtunity.
> 
> Cheers
> BC-Slinger


Can you copy and paste the list with your number in it.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

BC-Slinger - 7
Reset - 8
Mr.Teh - 13
PorkChopSling - 22
Dr.J - 27
BCluxor5 -  29
Projector101 - 35
jazz - 38
Wickerman - 67
Btoon84 - 69
rockslinger - 72
SamuraiSamoht - 86
VillageSniper - 93
tnflipper52 - 111
treefork - 123
Graywolf - 131
Quarterinmynose - 147
Generic - 177
Tube_Shooter - 183
JLS:Survival - 198
e~shot - 200
Squirrel squasher 357
NaturalACE - 457


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

BC-Slinger - 7
Reset - 8
Mr.Teh - 13
PorkChopSling - 22
Dr.J - 27
BCluxor5 - 29
Projector101 - 35
jazz - 38
Wickerman - 67
Btoon84 - 69
rockslinger - 72
SamuraiSamoht - 86
VillageSniper - 93
tnflipper52 - 111
treefork - 123
Graywolf - 131
Quarterinmynose - 147
Generic - 177
Tube_Shooter - 183
JLS:Survival - 198
e~shot - 200
Squasher squasher - 55
NaturalACE - 457

Changed my number (thanks rock slinger) because it was over 200.


----------



## Old Greg (Oct 4, 2013)

sweet idea and nice handy work, I'm in...
BC-Slinger - 7
Reset - 8
Mr.Teh - 13
PorkChopSling - 22
Dr.J - 27
BCluxor5 - 29
Projector101 - 35
jazz - 38
Wickerman - 67
Btoon84 - 69
rockslinger - 72
SamuraiSamoht - 86
VillageSniper - 93
tnflipper52 - 111
treefork - 123
Graywolf - 131
Quarterinmynose - 147
Generic - 177
Tube_Shooter - 183
JLS:Survival - 198
e~shot - 200
Squasher squasher - 55
NaturalACE - 457
Old Greg -18

Cheers
O.G


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Woops sorry guys will post the list this time round. 

BC-Slinger - 007
Reset - 8
Mr.Teh - 13
PorkChopSling - 22
Dr.J - 27
BCluxor5 - 29
Projector101 - 35
jazz - 38
Wickerman - 67
Btoon84 - 69
rockslinger - 72
SamuraiSamoht - 86
VillageSniper - 93
tnflipper52 - 111
treefork - 123
Graywolf - 131
Quarterinmynose - 147
Generic - 177
Tube_Shooter - 183
JLS:Survival - 198
e~shot - 200
Squasher squasher - 55
NaturalACE - 457
Old Greg -18

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

BC-Slinger - 007
Reset - 8
Mr.Teh - 13
PorkChopSling - 22
Dr.J - 27
BCluxor5 - 29
Projector101 - 35
jazz - 38
Wickerman - 67
Btoon84 - 69
rockslinger - 72
SamuraiSamoht - 86
VillageSniper - 93
tnflipper52 - 111
treefork - 123
Graywolf - 131
Quarterinmynose - 147
Generic - 177
Tube_Shooter - 183
JLS:Survival - 198
e~shot - 200
Squasher squasher - 55
NaturalACE - 457
Old Greg -18

Flipgun - 199

Nice frame. Thanx!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks for the giveaway. Cool of you to do this.

BC-Slinger - 007
Reset - 8
Mr.Teh - 13
PorkChopSling - 22
Dr.J - 27
BCluxor5 - 29
Projector101 - 35
jazz - 38
Wickerman - 67
Btoon84 - 69
rockslinger - 72
SamuraiSamoht - 86
VillageSniper - 93
tnflipper52 - 111
treefork - 123
Graywolf - 131
Quarterinmynose - 147
Generic - 177
Tube_Shooter - 183
JLS:Survival - 198
e~shot - 200
Squasher squasher - 55
NaturalACE - 457
Old Greg -18
Flipgun - 199
Smilingfury- 117


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

SmilingFury said:


> Thanks for the giveaway. Cool of you to do this.
> 
> BC-Slinger - 007
> Reset - 8
> ...


Trobbie66- #66 sweet looking catty Thank you for the chance at this!


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

BC-Slinger - 007
Reset - 8
Mr.Teh - 13
PorkChopSling - 22
Dr.J - 27
BCluxor5 - 29
Projector101 - 35
jazz - 38
Wickerman - 67
Btoon84 - 69
rockslinger - 72
SamuraiSamoht - 86
VillageSniper - 93
tnflipper52 - 111
treefork - 123
Graywolf - 131
Quarterinmynose - 147
Generic - 177
Tube_Shooter - 183
JLS:Survival - 198
e~shot - 200
Squasher squasher - 55
NaturalACE - 457
Old Greg -18
Flipgun - 199
Smilingfury- 117

Lacumo -- 46


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

BC-Slinger - 007
Reset - 8
Mr.Teh - 13
PorkChopSling - 22
Dr.J - 27
BCluxor5 - 29
Projector101 - 35
jazz - 38
Wickerman - 67
Btoon84 - 69
rockslinger - 72
SamuraiSamoht - 86
VillageSniper - 93
tnflipper52 - 111
treefork - 123
Graywolf - 131
Quarterinmynose - 147
Generic - 177
Tube_Shooter - 183
JLS:Survival - 198
e~shot - 200
Squasher squasher - 55
NaturalACE - 457
Old Greg -18
Flipgun - 199
Smilingfury- 117

Trobbie66 - 66

reecemurg - 79


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Since protector101 Rayshot was deleted from the list, please note it


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Mr.Teh said:


> Since protector101 Rayshot was deleted from the list, please note it


I am just posting what i believe the most recent list is. If I have made a mistake please correct it. I only added rayshot back in.

Rayshot-76
BC-Slinger - 007
Reset - 8
Mr.Teh - 13
PorkChopSling - 22
Dr.J - 27
BCluxor5 - 29
Projector101 - 35
jazz - 38
Wickerman - 67
Btoon84 - 69
rockslinger - 72
SamuraiSamoht - 86
VillageSniper - 93
tnflipper52 - 111
treefork - 123
Graywolf - 131
Quarterinmynose - 147
Generic - 177
Tube_Shooter - 183
JLS:Survival - 198
e~shot - 200
Squasher squasher - 55
NaturalACE - 457
Old Greg -18
Flipgun - 199
Smilingfury- 117
Trobbie66 - 66
reecemurg - 79


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Smilingfury, I believe you have the most current list. Sorry for making this difficult, I found it was the easiest way to have a lottery and make it user governing.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

SmilingFury said:


> Mr.Teh said:
> 
> 
> > Since protector101 Rayshot was deleted from the list, please note it
> ...


You've done nothing incorrect, that was just a general information from me,

i wish you good luck for the giveaway ! mr.teh :wave:


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Rayshot-76
BC-Slinger - 007
Reset - 8
Mr.Teh - 13
PorkChopSling - 22
Dr.J - 27
BCluxor5 - 29
Projector101 - 35
jazz - 38
Wickerman - 67
Btoon84 - 69
rockslinger - 72
SamuraiSamoht - 86
VillageSniper - 93
tnflipper52 - 111
treefork - 123
Graywolf - 131
Quarterinmynose - 147
Generic - 177
Tube_Shooter - 183
JLS:Survival - 198
e~shot - 200
Squasher squasher - 55
NaturalACE - 457
Old Greg -18
Flipgun - 199
Smilingfury- 117
Trobbie66 - 66
reecemurg - 79

northerner - 164


----------



## Haze (Sep 2, 2013)

Rayshot-76
BC-Slinger - 007
Reset - 8
Mr.Teh - 13
PorkChopSling - 22
Dr.J - 27
BCluxor5 - 29
Projector101 - 35
jazz - 38
Wickerman - 67
Btoon84 - 69
rockslinger - 72
SamuraiSamoht - 86
VillageSniper - 93
tnflipper52 - 111
treefork - 123
Graywolf - 131
Quarterinmynose - 147
Generic - 177
Tube_Shooter - 183
JLS:Survival - 198
e~shot - 200
Squasher squasher - 55
NaturalACE - 457
Old Greg -18
Flipgun - 199
Smilingfury- 117
Trobbie66 - 66
reecemurg - 79

northerner - 164

Haze - 12


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Btoon84 said:


> BCluxor said:
> 
> 
> > PorkChopSling-22
> ...


eeeik sorry for delayed response Yes Btoon 29 mate


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

[/quote]
You've done nothing incorrect, that was just a general information from me,
i wish you good luck for the giveaway ! mr.teh :wave:[/quote]

Thanks mr.teh, good luck to you as well!
SF


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

*Reposting the list so it hits the top, I am going to sweeten the pot by throwing in another frame blank, a 1/2" Pygmy Marmoset! It won't be routed, just laminated. It'll be a second prize. *

Rayshot-76
BC-Slinger - 007
Reset - 8
Mr.Teh - 13
PorkChopSling - 22
Dr.J - 27
BCluxor5 - 29
Projector101 - 35
jazz - 38
Wickerman - 67
Btoon84 - 69
rockslinger - 72
SamuraiSamoht - 86
VillageSniper - 93
tnflipper52 - 111
treefork - 123
Graywolf - 131
Quarterinmynose - 147
Generic - 177
Tube_Shooter - 183
JLS:Survival - 198
e~shot - 200
Squasher squasher - 55
NaturalACE - 457
Old Greg -18
Flipgun - 199
Smilingfury- 117
Trobbie66 - 66
reecemurg - 79

northerner - 164

Haze - 12


----------



## MrRRSP (Jul 26, 2011)

Rayshot- 76
BC-Slinger - 007
Reset - 8
Mr.Teh - 13
PorkChopSling - 22
Dr.J - 27
BCluxor5 - 29
Projector101 - 35
jazz - 38
Wickerman - 67
Btoon84 - 69
rockslinger - 72
SamuraiSamoht - 86
VillageSniper - 93
tnflipper52 - 111
treefork - 123
Graywolf - 131
Quarterinmynose - 147
Generic - 177
Tube_Shooter - 183
JLS:Survival - 198
e~shot - 200
Squasher squasher - 55
NaturalACE - 457
Old Greg -18
Flipgun - 199
Smilingfury- 117
Trobbie66 - 66
reecemurg - 79

northerner - 164

Haze - 12

MrRRSP - 92


----------



## ozarkmike (Dec 29, 2012)

Rayshot- 76
BC-Slinger - 007
Reset - 8
Mr.Teh - 13
PorkChopSling - 22
Dr.J - 27
BCluxor5 - 29
Projector101 - 35
jazz - 38
Wickerman - 67
Btoon84 - 69
rockslinger - 72
SamuraiSamoht - 86
VillageSniper - 93
tnflipper52 - 111
treefork - 123
Graywolf - 131
Quarterinmynose - 147

ozarkmike - 171
Generic - 177
Tube_Shooter - 183
JLS:Survival - 198
e~shot - 200
Squasher squasher - 55
NaturalACE - 457
Old Greg -18
Flipgun - 199
Smilingfury- 117
Trobbie66 - 66
reecemurg - 79

northerner - 164

Haze - 12

MrRRSP - 92

Thanks for the contest and a chance to win a SS with a great shape, love it


Like This

Quote
MultiQuote


----------



## geewiz (Sep 4, 2013)

Rayshot- 76
BC-Slinger - 007
Reset - 8
Mr.Teh - 13
PorkChopSling - 22
Dr.J - 27
BCluxor5 - 29
Projector101 - 35
jazz - 38
Wickerman - 67
Btoon84 - 69
rockslinger - 72
SamuraiSamoht - 86
VillageSniper - 93
tnflipper52 - 111
treefork - 123
Graywolf - 131
Quarterinmynose - 147

ozarkmike - 171
Generic - 177
Tube_Shooter - 183
JLS:Survival - 198
e~shot - 200
Squasher squasher - 55
NaturalACE - 457
Old Greg -18
Flipgun - 199
Smilingfury- 117
Trobbie66 - 66
reecemurg - 79 

northerner - 164

Haze - 12

MrRRSP - 92

geewiz

Thanks for the contest and a chance to win a SS with a great shape, love it


----------



## jus1jack (Sep 16, 2013)

jus1jack - 339


----------



## MrRRSP (Jul 26, 2011)

jus1jack said:


> jus1jack - 339


you are supposed to choose a number from 1 to 200


----------



## jus1jack (Sep 16, 2013)

jus1jack said:


> jus1jack - 339


my bad :king: lets try ...

jus1jack - 169


----------



## Tom Kretschmer (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks mate, i like the shape.

*@geewiz: What's your number?* (ask jus1jack, maybe he gives you the 139 he had to much)

Rayshot - 76

BC-Slinger - 007
Reset - 8
Mr.Teh - 13
PorkChopSling - 22
Dr.J - 27
BCluxor5 - 29
Projector101 - 35
jazz - 38
Wickerman - 67
Btoon84 - 69
rockslinger - 72
SamuraiSamoht - 86
VillageSniper - 93
tnflipper52 - 111
treefork - 123
Graywolf - 131
Quarterinmynose - 147

ozarkmike - 171
Generic - 177
Tube_Shooter - 183
JLS:Survival - 198
e~shot - 200
Squasher squasher - 55
NaturalACE - 457
Old Greg -18
Flipgun - 199
Smilingfury- 117
Trobbie66 - 66
reecemurg - 79

northerner - 164

Haze - 12

MrRRSP - 92

geewiz - ?

scarfaceTom - 113


----------



## Tom Kretschmer (Apr 4, 2013)

jus1jack said:


> jus1jack said:
> 
> 
> > jus1jack - 339
> ...


I've put your number in the list

Rayshot - 76

BC-Slinger - 007
Reset - 8
Mr.Teh - 13
PorkChopSling - 22
Dr.J - 27
BCluxor5 - 29
Projector101 - 35
jazz - 38
Wickerman - 67
Btoon84 - 69
rockslinger - 72
SamuraiSamoht - 86
VillageSniper - 93
tnflipper52 - 111
treefork - 123
Graywolf - 131
Quarterinmynose - 147

ozarkmike - 171
Generic - 177
Tube_Shooter - 183
JLS:Survival - 198
e~shot - 200
Squasher squasher - 55
NaturalACE - 457
Old Greg -18
Flipgun - 199
Smilingfury- 117
Trobbie66 - 66
reecemurg - 79

northerner - 164

Haze - 12

MrRRSP - 92

geewiz - ?

scarfaceTom - 113

jus1jack - 169


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Rayshot - 76
BC-Slinger - 007
Reset - 8
Mr.Teh - 13
PorkChopSling - 22
Dr.J - 27
BCluxor5 - 29
Projector101 - 35
jazz - 38
Wickerman - 67
Btoon84 - 69
rockslinger - 72
SamuraiSamoht - 86
VillageSniper - 93
tnflipper52 - 111
treefork - 123
Graywolf - 131
Quarterinmynose - 147
ozarkmike - 171
Generic - 177
Tube_Shooter - 183
JLS:Survival - 198
e~shot - 200
Squasher squasher - 55
NaturalACE - 457
Old Greg -18
Flipgun - 199
Smilingfury- 117
Trobbie66 - 66
reecemurg - 79 
northerner - 164
Haze - 12
MrRRSP - 92
geewiz - ?
scarfaceTom - 113
jus1jack - 169
FishDoug-36


----------



## myusername (Oct 5, 2013)

Rayshot - 76
BC-Slinger - 007
Reset - 8
Mr.Teh - 13
PorkChopSling - 22
Dr.J - 27
BCluxor5 - 29
Projector101 - 35
jazz - 38
Wickerman - 67
Btoon84 - 69
rockslinger - 72
SamuraiSamoht - 86
VillageSniper - 93
tnflipper52 - 111
treefork - 123
Graywolf - 131
Quarterinmynose - 147
ozarkmike - 171
Generic - 177
Tube_Shooter - 183
JLS:Survival - 198
e~shot - 200
Squasher squasher - 55
NaturalACE - 457
Old Greg -18
Flipgun - 199
Smilingfury- 117
Trobbie66 - 66
reecemurg - 79 
northerner - 164
Haze - 12
MrRRSP - 92
geewiz - ?
scarfaceTom - 113
jus1jack - 169
FishDoug-36

myusername-1


----------



## AlleycatShooter (Aug 23, 2013)

Alleycatshooter - 47

Great idea! Like to see more of this!

Thank you

Generic - 177
Tube_Shooter-183


----------



## AlleycatShooter (Aug 23, 2013)

Alleycat shooter - 47

Thank you

Generic - 177
Tube_Shooter-183


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Jacktrevally- 089


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks new guy! Your website looks great. Some very slingshot handy products there.

myusername - 1

BC-Slinger - 007

Reset - 8
Haze - 12

Mr.Teh - 13

Old Greg - 18

PorkChopSling - 22

Ash - 23

Dr.J - 27

BCluxor5 - 29
Projector101 - 35
FishDoug - 36

jazz - 38

Alleycat shooter - 47

Squasher squasher - 55

Trobbie66 - 66

Wickerman - 67

Btoon84 - 69
rockslinger - 72
Rayshot - 76

reecemurg - 79

SamuraiSamoht - 86

Jacktrevally - 89

MrRRSP - 92

VillageSniper - 93

tnflipper52 - 111
scarfaceTom - 113

Smilingfury- 117

treefork - 123

Graywolf - 131
Quarterinmynose - 147
northerner - 164

jus1jack - 169

ozarkmike - 171

Generic - 177
Tube_Shooter - 183
JLS:Survival - 198
Flipgun - 199

e~shot - 200

*Need updating:*
NaturalACE - 457
geewiz - ?

Edit - corrected order - Ash


----------



## NaturalACE (Aug 6, 2013)

myusername - 1

BC-Slinger - 007

Reset - 8
Haze - 12

Mr.Teh - 13

Old Greg - 18

PorkChopSling - 22

Ash - 23

Dr.J - 27

BCluxor5 - 29
Projector101 - 35
FishDoug - 36

jazz - 38

Alleycat shooter - 47

Squasher squasher - 55

NaturalACE- 57

Trobbie66 - 66

Wickerman - 67

Btoon84 - 69
rockslinger - 72
Rayshot - 76

reecemurg - 79

SamuraiSamoht - 86

Jacktrevally - 89

MrRRSP - 92

VillageSniper - 93

tnflipper52 - 111
scarfaceTom - 113

Smilingfury- 117

treefork - 123

Graywolf - 131
Quarterinmynose - 147
northerner - 164

jus1jack - 169

ozarkmike - 171

Generic - 177
Tube_Shooter - 183
JLS:Survival - 198
Flipgun - 199

e~shot - 200

I just can't follow directions :banghead:

Added in to the order....


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

I knew this would smooth out eventually.

4 days left people!


----------



## klipsch (Feb 23, 2013)

Posted 38 minutes ago

myusername - 1

BC-Slinger - 007

Reset - 8
Haze - 12

Mr.Teh - 13

Old Greg - 18

PorkChopSling - 22

Ash - 23

Dr.J - 27

BCluxor5 - 29
Projector101 - 35
FishDoug - 36

jazz - 38

Alleycat shooter - 47

Squasher squasher - 55

NaturalACE- 57

Trobbie66 - 66

Wickerman - 67

Btoon84 - 69
rockslinger - 72
Rayshot - 76

reecemurg - 79

SamuraiSamoht - 86

Jacktrevally - 89

MrRRSP - 92

VillageSniper - 93

tnflipper52 - 111
scarfaceTom - 113

Smilingfury- 117

treefork - 123

Graywolf - 131
Quarterinmynose - 147
northerner - 164

jus1jack - 169

ozarkmike - 171

Generic - 177
Tube_Shooter - 183
JLS:Survival - 198
Flipgun - 199

e~shot - 200

klipsch - 5

Thanks for the contest! :thumbsup:


----------



## geewiz (Sep 4, 2013)

Sorry folk been away,

geewiz - 101


----------



## Bob at Draco (Feb 18, 2013)

Bob at Draco 156


----------



## Bullitt (Jan 10, 2013)

Bullitt ......84, year of my marriage!

Thanks for the chance!


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

myusername - 1

BC-Slinger - 007

Reset - 8
Haze - 12

Mr.Teh - 13

Old Greg - 18

PorkChopSling - 22

Ash - 23

Dr.J - 27

BCluxor5 - 29
Projector101 - 35
FishDoug - 36

jazz - 38

Alleycat shooter - 47

Squasher squasher - 55

NaturalACE- 57

Trobbie66 - 66

Wickerman - 67

Btoon84 - 69
rockslinger - 72
Rayshot - 76

reecemurg - 79

Bullitt - 84

SamuraiSamoht - 86

Jacktrevally - 89

MrRRSP - 92

VillageSniper - 93

geewiz - 101

tnflipper52 - 111
scarfaceTom - 113

Smilingfury- 117

treefork - 123

Graywolf - 131
Quarterinmynose - 147
Bob at Draco 156
northerner - 164

jus1jack - 169

ozarkmike - 171

Generic - 177
Tube_Shooter - 183
JLS:Survival - 198
Flipgun - 199

e~shot - 200

klipsch - 5


----------



## Bajaja (May 13, 2011)

Posted Today, 04:43 PM
myusername - 1
BC-Slinger - 007
Reset - 8
Haze - 12
Mr.Teh - 13
Old Greg - 18
PorkChopSling - 22
Ash - 23
Dr.J - 27
BCluxor5 - 29
Projector101 - 35
FishDoug - 36 
jazz - 38
Alleycat shooter - 47
Squasher squasher - 55
NaturalACE- 57
Trobbie66 - 66
Wickerman - 67
Btoon84 - 69
rockslinger - 72
Rayshot - 76
reecemurg - 79 
Bullitt - 84
SamuraiSamoht - 86
Jacktrevally - 89
MrRRSP - 92
VillageSniper - 93
geewiz - 101
tnflipper52 - 111
scarfaceTom - 113
Smilingfury- 117
treefork - 123
Graywolf - 131
Quarterinmynose - 147
Bob at Draco 156
northerner - 164
jus1jack - 169
ozarkmike - 171
Generic - 177
Tube_Shooter - 183
JLS:Survival - 198
Flipgun - 199
e~shot - 200
klipsch - 5
Reznik Krkovicka - 188


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Reznik Krkovicka said:


> Posted Today, 04:43 PM
> myusername - 1
> BC-Slinger - 007
> Reset - 8
> ...


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Only 2 more days! Two Frames to be given away to two different people!

myusername - 1
BC-Slinger - 007
Reset - 8
Haze - 12
Mr.Teh - 13
Old Greg - 18
PorkChopSling - 22
Ash - 23
Dr.J - 27
BCluxor5 - 29
Projector101 - 35
FishDoug - 36
jazz - 38
Alleycat shooter - 47
Squasher squasher - 55
NaturalACE- 57
Trobbie66 - 66
Wickerman - 67
Btoon84 - 69
rockslinger - 72
Rayshot - 76
reecemurg - 79
Bullitt - 84
SamuraiSamoht - 86
Jacktrevally - 89
MrRRSP - 92
VillageSniper - 93
geewiz - 101
tnflipper52 - 111
scarfaceTom - 113
Smilingfury- 117
treefork - 123
Graywolf - 131
Quarterinmynose - 147
Bob at Draco 156
northerner - 164
jus1jack - 169
ozarkmike - 171
Generic - 177
Tube_Shooter - 183
JLS:Survival - 198
Flipgun - 199
e~shot - 200
klipsch - 5
Reznik Krkovicka - 188

Tradspirit -130


----------



## riga_dp (Oct 9, 2013)

myusername - 1
BC-Slinger - 007
Reset - 8
Haze - 12
Mr.Teh - 13
Old Greg - 18
PorkChopSling - 22
Ash - 23
Dr.J - 27
BCluxor5 - 29
Projector101 - 35
FishDoug - 36
jazz - 38
Alleycat shooter - 47
Squasher squasher - 55
NaturalACE- 57
Trobbie66 - 66
Wickerman - 67
Btoon84 - 69
rockslinger - 72
Rayshot - 76
reecemurg - 79
Bullitt - 84
SamuraiSamoht - 86
Jacktrevally - 89
MrRRSP - 92
VillageSniper - 93
geewiz - 101
tnflipper52 - 111
scarfaceTom - 113
Smilingfury- 117
treefork - 123
Graywolf - 131
Quarterinmynose - 147
Bob at Draco 156
northerner - 164
jus1jack - 169
ozarkmike - 171
Generic - 177
Tube_Shooter - 183
JLS:Survival - 198
Flipgun - 199
e~shot - 200
klipsch - 5
Reznik Krkovicka - 188

Tradspirit -130

riga_dp - 7


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

myusername - 1

klipsch - 5

BC-Slinger - 007

Reset - 8
Haze - 12
Mr.Teh - 13
Old Greg - 18
PorkChopSling - 22
Ash - 23
Dr.J - 27
BCluxor5 - 29
Projector101 - 35
FishDoug - 36
jazz - 38
Alleycat shooter - 47
Squasher squasher - 55
NaturalACE- 57
Trobbie66 - 66
Wickerman - 67
Btoon84 - 69
rockslinger - 72
Rayshot - 76
reecemurg - 79
Bullitt - 84
SamuraiSamoht - 86
Jacktrevally - 89
MrRRSP - 92
VillageSniper - 93
geewiz - 101
tnflipper52 - 111
scarfaceTom - 113
Smilingfury- 117
treefork - 123

TSM - 127

Tradspirit -130

Graywolf - 131

Quarterinmynose - 147
Bob at Draco 156
northerner - 164
jus1jack - 169
ozarkmike - 171
Generic - 177
Tube_Shooter - 183

Reznik Krkovicka - 188

JLS:Survival - 198

Flipgun - 199
e~shot - 200

What a great idea and good luck everybody!


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

riga_dp said:


> myusername - 1
> BC-Slinger - 007
> Reset - 8
> Haze - 12
> ...


it looks like BC-slinger got #7...


----------



## riga_dp (Oct 9, 2013)

myusername - 1

klipsch - 5

BC-Slinger - 007

Reset - 8
Haze - 12
Mr.Teh - 13
Old Greg - 18
PorkChopSling - 22
Ash - 23
Dr.J - 27
BCluxor5 - 29
Projector101 - 35
FishDoug - 36
jazz - 38
Alleycat shooter - 47
Squasher squasher - 55
NaturalACE- 57
Trobbie66 - 66
Wickerman - 67
Btoon84 - 69
rockslinger - 72
Rayshot - 76
reecemurg - 79
Bullitt - 84
SamuraiSamoht - 86
Jacktrevally - 89
MrRRSP - 92
VillageSniper - 93
geewiz - 101
tnflipper52 - 111
scarfaceTom - 113
Smilingfury- 117
treefork - 123

TSM - 127

Tradspirit -130

Graywolf - 131

Quarterinmynose - 147
Bob at Draco 156
northerner - 164
jus1jack - 169
ozarkmike - 171
Generic - 177
Tube_Shooter - 183

Reznik Krkovicka - 188

JLS:Survival - 198

Flipgun - 199
e~shot - 200
riga_dp - 107

Apologize, I took someone's else number. I revise mine from 7 to 107.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Last chance to enter before 9 am Friday (CST)


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

myusername - 1klipsch - 5BC-Slinger - 007Reset - 8Haze - 12Mr.Teh - 13Old Greg - 18PorkChopSling - 22Ash - 23Dr.J - 27BCluxor5 - 29Projector101 - 35FishDoug - 36jazz - 38Alleycat shooter - 47Squasher squasher - 55NaturalACE- 57Trobbie66 - 66Wickerman - 67Btoon84 - 69rockslinger - 72Rayshot - 76reecemurg - 79Bullitt - 84SamuraiSamoht - 86Jacktrevally - 89MrRRSP - 92VillageSniper - 93geewiz - 101tnflipper52 - 111scarfaceTom - 113Smilingfury- 117treefork - 123TSM - 127Tradspirit -130Graywolf - 131Quarterinmynose - 147Bob at Draco 156northerner - 164jus1jack - 169ozarkmike - 171Generic - 177Tube_Shooter - 183Reznik Krkovicka - 188JLS:Survival - 198Flipgun - 199e~shot - 200riga_dp - 107

Blue pocket rocket- 042


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Posted 09 October 2013 - 10:57 PM
myusername - 1
klipsch - 5
BC-Slinger - 007
Reset - 8
Haze - 12
Mr.Teh - 13
Old Greg - 18
PorkChopSling - 22
Ash - 23
Dr.J - 27
BCluxor5 - 29
Projector101 - 35
FishDoug - 36
jazz - 38
Alleycat shooter - 47
Squasher squasher - 55
NaturalACE- 57
Trobbie66 - 66
Wickerman - 67
Btoon84 - 69
rockslinger - 72
Rayshot - 76
reecemurg - 79
Bullitt - 84
SamuraiSamoht - 86
Jacktrevally - 89
MrRRSP - 92
VillageSniper - 93
geewiz - 101
tnflipper52 - 111
scarfaceTom - 113
Smilingfury- 117
treefork - 123
TSM - 127
Tradspirit -130
Graywolf - 131
Quarterinmynose - 147
Bob at Draco 156
northerner - 164
jus1jack - 169
ozarkmike - 171
Generic - 177
Tube_Shooter - 183
Reznik Krkovicka - 188
JLS:Survival - 198
Flipgun - 199
e~shot - 200
riga_dp - 107
Blue pocket rocket - 042


----------



## Gex1983 (Dec 11, 2011)

myusername - 1
klipsch - 5
BC-Slinger - 007
Reset - 8
Haze - 12
Mr.Teh - 13
Old Greg - 18
PorkChopSling - 22
Ash - 23
Dr.J - 27
BCluxor5 - 29
Projector101 - 35
FishDoug - 36
jazz - 38
Alleycat shooter - 47
Squasher squasher - 55
NaturalACE- 57
Trobbie66 - 66
Wickerman - 67
Btoon84 - 69
rockslinger - 72
Rayshot - 76
reecemurg - 79
Bullitt - 84
SamuraiSamoht - 86
Jacktrevally - 89
MrRRSP - 92
VillageSniper - 93
geewiz - 101
tnflipper52 - 111
scarfaceTom - 113
Smilingfury- 117
treefork - 123
TSM - 127
Tradspirit -130
Graywolf - 131
Quarterinmynose - 147
Bob at Draco 156
northerner - 164
jus1jack - 169
ozarkmike - 171
Generic - 177
Tube_Shooter - 183
Reznik Krkovicka - 188
JLS:Survival - 198
Flipgun - 199
e~shot - 200
riga_dp - 107
Blue pocket rocket - 042
Gex1983- 45


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Best of luck to er'body...but just a little more to me.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

OK!

THE TIME IS HERE!

Random.org has chosen these numbers:

-35

-130

Which means...

Projector101 - 35

Tradspirit -130

Winner!

To be fair, I'll give Projector the larger Marmoset and Tradspirit the second smaller Marmoset.

Please PM me with your address and I'll get this going.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Cool. Congrats to all. Nice giveaway


----------



## NaturalACE (Aug 6, 2013)

nice giveaway...congrats to the winners!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Congrats to the winners! And thanks again Metropolicity for a generous giveaway.

Todd


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

heck yeah! congrats guys, have fun those sweet little shooters.


----------



## Bajaja (May 13, 2011)

Congrats to winners!


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Congratulation and happy shooting!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Congrats winners! Great giveaway Metro! Thanks for the chance.
Be well,
SF


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

congratulations to the winners, great giveway too


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Thank you sir for your generosity! Message sent.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Congratulation to the winners :wave:


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

Thanks Metro and congrats to winners!


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Why didnt i pick those numbers


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

nice move ! congrats


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Congrts to both of you and thanx for the chance!


----------



## MrRRSP (Jul 26, 2011)

Congratulation to the winners


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Uuuggghhh !!!! I was one number off!!


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Okkkk so projector hasn't responded to my PMs so I am going to choose another winner in a days time!

This is for the LARGE Marmoset.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

projector pm'd back!

The Marmot is taken!


----------



## kyogen (Oct 22, 2012)

i'd love to see some pics of this strange design in hand/ in action


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

kyogen said:


> i'd love to see some pics of this strange design in hand/ in action


Held sideways.


----------

